# IBS/Gallbladder



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi, I am curious after reading other postings, about the connection between IBS & Gallbladder trouble. I was diagnosed w/ IBS after a colonoscopy. The colonoscopy was done after a trip to the ER and an overnight hospital stay. I had severe stomach pain, fever, nausea & vomiting. This was not my 1st "attack" but certainly my worst up to that point. 4 years ago I had a hydascan(sp?)and it showed no gallstones. I was not having pain or anything at the time of the test. Last week I was really sick and in pain(right side beneath my ribs and my right shoulder especially when I drew a breath). I waited until the weekend was over to see my pcp(to avoid another ER experience) and woke up on Mon.am and felt as if I'd had no problems at all. I refused to go see the Dr. w/out symptoms. I've already been down that road and didn't feel like being told they could find nothing after all the discomfort and pain. I told my Dr. that I would be there at the next onset of another flare up. I guess my question is...does anyone have any expereience that this is all related? Thanks for any insight you might have, pmd


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

I had constant pain for two years, but chest pain - nothing else. I took prilosec because a doctor said I had acid reflux. Well I went on vacation and forgot the pills. I must have ate something bad that day because at 3am I woke up with the heart attack type pain. My husband took me to the ER and they did all types of heart test and found nothing. Luckily an intern (figures a new guy) was smart enough to figure maybe it is the gallbladder. He immediately ordered an ultrasound and I could even see the stones when they did it. I looked at the ultrasound tech and said - I am not going home am I - I will be in surgery in a few hours right? She said yes, I am not usually allowed to say, but since you already know, you are full of gallstones.As I said in the other post, I had no other symptoms other than chest pain. If my regular doctor would have tested my GB instead of guessing that I had Acid Reflux, I would have probably had it out sooner. The prilosec covered up the symptoms when I took it on a regular basis. I have since changed doctors and love the one I go to now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi PMD, the major and the most common symptoms of IBS are diarrhea or constipation, and abdominal pain. However the most common symptoms for gallbladder are severe abdominal pain mostly on the right side beneath the ribs, nausea, and vomiting.The way you described your symptoms, they seem consistent with gallbladder problems.You may not have IBS at all. Sometimes if the gallbladder is not functioning properly or has been removed it can cause diarrhea I think that is the link between IBS and the gallbladder problems.You should check with your doctor if you did not do the test that detect whether thegallbladder is doing its job or not, in other words if it is working. That is a very important test.Good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Thanks Newforme and AJ55, for your reply and information given about my postings. I guess I'll have to wait until the pain is intence again. Thanks again, pmd


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi there, I do not have any type of symptoms that would cause me to check anything out. Through routine check up and blood tests, results showed something wrong. Had stomach ultrasound done, it showed physiologically distended gallbladder(enlarged). Then had HIDA scan on gallbladder done. It is an important test. Showed mine working at 17%, low(no stones). Even though I have no major symptoms, other than A LOT of burping, and occasional pressure like pain on right side under ribs, doc feels it should come out. I'm chicken because of things I have read on this BB. Have appt. with doc again to discuss things more in depth. Potential surgery at end of month. I have relatives who had symptoms like you that came and went. My Aunt said she suffered for years before they finally discovered it was gallbladder. Worth checking out. Good Luck.


----------

